# Forming a retaining wall for concrete.



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok, so I have built one wall before but this one is going to be much bigger. If I wanted to make the wall about 8" thick and I form one side with 2 x 6 or ply, what's the best way to make the other side because you can't get a hammer down in the wall to nail from the inside out. The only thing I can think of is to screw from the outside stakes into the form and try to suck up the form boards tight to the stakes. What do y'all think? I would appreciate a few ideas and also too, should I put any kind of drain holes in that wall with PVC?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

How tall?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If one side is iron with strong back and whales then diagonal to the ground the other side will stay in place with a cleat on the ground and snap-ties to some 3/4 form board.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

It's gonna average about 3 1/2' tall.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If one side is iron with strong back and whales then diagonal to the ground the other side will stay in place with a cleat on the ground and snap-ties to some 3/4 form board.


This posting has me totally confused. I have no clue what your trying to say. Sorry. Make it a little more elementary.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

adams said:


> This posting has me totally confused. I have no clue what your trying to say. Sorry. Make it a little more elementary.


For concrete that is about second grade level....:whistling

Why not look in to some of the dry stack block type material?

I've seen them at 8' around here.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If one side is iron with strong back and whales then diagonal to the ground the other side will stay in place with a cleat on the ground and snap-ties to some 3/4 form board.


I dunno. I like strong backs with cow bells on both sides with diagonal.

Don't forget the #4 bar on the 16's with a figure 8. Inspector will get ya for sure!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I dunno. I like strong backs with cow bells on both sides with diagonal.
> 
> Don't forget the #4 bar on the 16's with a figure 8. Inspector will get ya for sure!


Dang it I thought he had something in the way on the other side:blink:
So I did this up in sketch-up real fast:laughing: Oh forget it I just scaned it and can't seem to flip it over or even get it to my deck top:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dang it I thought he had something in the way on the other side:blink:
> :


OH! Sorry .....your right. May the Schwartz be with you............


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

adams said:


> This posting has me totally confused. I have no clue what your trying to say. Sorry. Make it a little more elementary.


Just replace the word iron with stiff and you'll be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## TroffeyGeneral (Mar 14, 2012)

adams said:


> Ok, so I have built one wall before but this one is going to be much bigger. If I wanted to make the wall about 8" thick and I form one side with 2 x 6 or ply, what's the best way to make the other side because you can't get a hammer down in the wall to nail from the inside out. The only thing I can think of is to screw from the outside stakes into the form and try to suck up the form boards tight to the stakes. What do y'all think? I would appreciate a few ideas and also too, should I put any kind of drain holes in that wall with PVC?





> It's gonna average about 3 1/2' tall.


You definitely want to use some type of snap-tie system.
Start on page 35 of this:

http://www.daytonsuperior.com/Artifacts/DS_Concrete_Forming_HB.pdf

Then skip back to the beginning where it explains lumber dimensions and spacing for forms that won't pillow. Your local contractor's supply house should be able to sell you the ties and rent you the brackets for this or a similar system.

Regarding PVC drain, if you don't have a gravel french drain or other preparation behind the wall, weep holes won't do much good. Hydrostatic pressure will not equalize quickly enough through the soil to prevent damage or seepage.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I will have to back fill all of it so I can surely put a drain in there.


----------

